# So you know what you did when they kick your ass off the platform.



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

NEW VIOLATION RULES

A “violation” is a pattern or behavior that’s usually associated with fraud. Through this new process, you’ll have a clear roadmap for exactly what actions might trigger a violation on your account.

If a violation occurs, you’ll receive a notification through the Grubhub for Drivers app and an email. You’ll have a chance to review and acknowledge the violation via the app. If three violations occur, your account will be blocked.​
 
Benefits of the new process​
 








If there are fewer than three violations on your account, you can get back on the road immediately after acknowledging each violation in the app—without having to contact Grubhub for support.​
 








You'll get details about the violation, including when it occurred and what actions triggered it, helping you to stay informed about our policies and avoid future violations.​
 








A violation will expire after 90 days. Once it expires, the violation will be forgiven and removed from your account.​









To easily keep track of violations directly through the app, navigate to the Account tab and scroll down to the Account Violations section.​
 
 
Learn more​
 
 
When drivers succeed, the entire Grubhub network succeeds. By giving you clear guidelines for using the Grubhub platform, we’re creating an environment that protects and empowers Grubhub drivers, customers and restaurant partners.​


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

But you still get no way to contest accusations.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Yep.....just plead guilty and carry on anting lol.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

so if your violation was taking a crap on a non tippers lawn you get 2 freebies and then you can wait 90 days to wait for them to fall off your account and then you’re free to have at it again? 


Rickos69 said:


> ​
> 
> NEW VIOLATION RULES
> 
> ...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Q: How do you know when GH put on a crap load of new drivers?
A: when they roll out a new deactivation process! 

3 years ago when they were starving for drivers do you think they would do this?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Just another way to blame you for everything. Not the store where the order is never ready on time, if they even started making it.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> so if your violation was taking a crap on a non tippers lawn you get 2 freebies and then you can wait 90 days to wait for them to fall off your account and then you’re free to have at it again?


That's technically not a violation.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

And apparently you have to use the app to let the customer know you're running late as well as let GrubHub know when you get to the restaurant late. 🙄


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> That's technically not a violation.


You are thinking about the property line aspect of it. Yeah that may or may not be a violation but urinating/pooping in public is a violation in all 50 states.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

So how are the ones in yellow the driver's fault?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Grubhub with the "Benefits of the new process"... I am rolling on the floor laughing... benefits...

The benefit for me is, I was already taking a break from GH, now I'm going to take a longer break.

A recent thread about how GH doesn't cover vehicle damage in an accident concerns me too.

I was already not a fan of food delivery... at this point I'm going to stick to U/L

So, for me, benefits of the new process is --- I don't have to put up with GH shit and I'm not going to


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> If there are fewer than three violations on your account, you can get back on the road immediately *after acknowledging each violation *in the app


So in other words, you simply “admit guilt” each time so you can go back to driving.
Keep in mind you can still be deactivated when you accept guilt for the first violation, and now you just screwed yourself out of a fair arbitration hearing.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> So how are the ones in yellow the driver's fault?
> View attachment 642515


Simple, because shit rolls downhill and drivers are at the bottom of the pile! They sure aren’t going to do anything to restaurants or customers so you will pay for their behavior!

When you get hit with the GH stick just say “Thank you sir may I have another”?


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> So how are the ones in yellow the driver's fault?
> View attachment 642515


I am honestly finding that HARD TO BELIEVE. I have not seen this and it is unreasonable. I am calling you out on this and requesting you cite your reference. I have been getting E-Mails from GrubHub as well and I did not see this. Show me where GrubHub either sent you this or has it printed somewhere. Thanks.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

The Jax said:


> I am honestly finding that HARD TO BELIEVE. I have not seen this and it is unreasonable. I am calling you out on this and requesting you cite your reference. I have been getting E-Mails from GrubHub as well and I did not see this. Show me where GrubHub either sent you this or has it printed somewhere. Thanks.





https://driver-support.grubhub.com/hc/en-us/articles/4408043356436-Understanding-account-violations


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Simple, because shit rolls downhill and drivers are at the bottom of the pile! They sure aren’t going to do anything to restaurants or customers so you will pay for their behavior!
> 
> When you get hit with the GH stick just say “Thank you sir may I have another”?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

The Jax said:


> I am honestly finding that HARD TO BELIEVE. I have not seen this and it is unreasonable. I am calling you out on this and requesting you cite your reference. I have been getting E-Mails from GrubHub as well and I did not see this. Show me where GrubHub either sent you this or has it printed somewhere. Thanks.


What do you mean? You didn't get the e-mail for some reason.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Ok. I stand corrected and apologize. Just, being with GH since pretty much the beginning, I find these new rules ridiculous.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> But you still get no way to contest accusations.


No matter what, Customer always first LOL POLICY


----------

